# Middle Ga river tournaments



## lonedrake (Jan 17, 2017)

Would there be any interest in fishing some river tournaments in middle GA?  I have a few people that want to throw some pot tournaments together around the Thomaston area on the flint.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't have the free time to be much help, but IF ya'll ever have one on the Oconee (or anywhere a little closer to me) please post up and we'll try to join in.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ocmulgee river north of Macon would be a good place for one


----------



## John2 (Jan 17, 2017)

I would be interested.


----------

